# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Продукты, ускоряющие обмен веществ.

## Irina

С возрастом наш обмен веществ постепенно замедляется — организму требуется все меньше и меньше калорий, и этот процесс необратим. Поэтому, чтобы поддерживать себя в форме, приходится урезать свой привычный рацион. Но есть и другой способ сохранить в меню свои любимые блюда и не набрать лишних кило. Надо не убрать, а наоборот, добавить к своему столу некоторые продукты. 

Часто ли вам приходилось слышать, как кто-то говорит: «Что б такого съесть, чтобы похудеть?» При этом человек делает трагикомичное выражение лица, означающее, что это всего лишь шутка и, понятное дело, это невозможно в реальности. Предлагаем вашему вниманию целый список достойных ответов на этот экс-риторический вопрос.

*1. Постное мясо*

Продукты, содержащие высокое количество белка (постное мясо, рыба, курица), идеальны для ускорения метаболизма. Во-первых, белок достаточно трудно усваивается организмом. Это значит, что организм вынужден прикладывать больше усилий, чем обычно, чтобы переварить белок. Во-вторых, многие люди просто не представляют себе приема пищи без мясных продуктов. Теперь они могут вздохнуть с облегчением, зная, что этим они ускоряют свой метаболизм на 50%!Не стоит забывать, однако, что помимо белков в рационе должны присутствовать жиры и углеводы – поставщики незаменимых питательных веществ, отсутствующих в белковых продуктах. Кроме того, подобное питание может излишне нагрузить печень и почки, а потому людям, страдающим заболеваниями этих органов, не рекомендуется потреблять много белка.

*2. Специи*

Ускоряют обмен веществ и некоторые пряности, в особенности острый перец, способный на несколько часов повысить скорость метаболизма до 50%. Происходит это за счет увеличения частоты сокращений сердца, что приводит к ускорению кровообращения и дополнительному расходу энергии. Перец имеет и другие положительные воздействия на организм, в частности, дезинфицирует пищу и улучшает работу желудочно-кишечного тракта.

*3. Цитрусовые*

Грейпфруты, лимоны, мандарины, и другие цитрусовые являются сильным природным стимулятором обмена веществ, благодаря уникальному набору витаминов, микроэлементов, фруктовых кислот и клетчатки. Кроме этого, эти фрукты незаменимы для хорошей работы иммунной системы и пищеварения, профилактики заболеваний печени, сердца и сосудов. Витамин С , содержащийся в цитрусовых в большом количестве, принадлежит к числу наименее стойких витаминов (почти полностью разрушается при окислении, нагревании, хранении). Но в отличие от других фруктов и овощей цитрусовые очень прочно «держат» в себе витамины. Даже после нагревания до температуры кипения апельсиновый, лимонный, мандариновый соки почти полностью сохраняют свои полезные свойства. Поэтому, даже в консервированном виде цитрусовые мало чем отличаются от только что снятых с ветки.

*4. Продукты из цельного зерна*

Цельнозерновые продукты отличаются большим содержанием в них клетчатки. Для того чтобы переварить клетчатку, организму нужно прикладывать очень много усилий. Соответственно организм тратит на переработку больше калорий и происходит ускорение обменных процессов. Цельнозерновые продукты сохраняют все природные микроэлементы и витамины. Сейчас в магазинах достаточно широкий выбор продуктов из цельного зерна. Достаточно смотреть на этикетку при покупке хлеба, круп, макаронных изделий, чтобы выбрать именно те, что сделаны из цельного зерна, а не из рафинированных сортов.

*5. Вода*

Это незаменимый элемент нашей жизни, ко всему прочему необходимый для эффективной переработки питательных веществ и сжигания калорий. Пейте больше, и желательно холодное — чтобы согреть жидкость, ваше тело потратит дополнительные калории. Но, конечно, не пить надо тоже с умом: не увлекайтесь газировкой и соками, в них слишком много сахара.

*6. Зелёный чай*

Этот продукт хвалят многие и за многое. Наряду с другими полезными свойствами, он обладает способностью ускорять обмен веществ. Три-четыре чашки зелёного чая в сутки обеспечат вам дополнительный расход энергии в 50-60 килокалорий. Это, конечно, не очень много, но больше чем ничего, а в купе с другими супер-продуктами тем более поможет вам оставаться в форме.

*7. Орехи*

В орехах много натурального белка, полиненасыщенных жирных кислот (полезных жиров) и разных редких микроэлементов. Орехи дают чувство насыщения на долгое время, их легко носить с собой в качестве здорового перекуса. Но не стоит увлекаться — орехи очень калорийны! Горсточка в день — то, что доктор прописал!

----------

